

Cool Facebook Page Bug - vinhboy
http://vinhboy.com/blog/2010/10/02/cool-facebook-like-worm/

======
vinhboy
Ok maybe its not a bug, maybe its a feature?? But anywho, this guy is using
some very effective social engineering to worm through over 70K+ accounts
already...

It's too late, can't be coherent right now. Let me know if you guys make some
cool variations of this..

